# Tips for blocking between joists



## vinny186 (Oct 11, 2016)

I ended up cutting out the entire subfloor of a half bath but wasn't able to make the perimeter cuts near joists so the sides of the subfloor are "floating." I'd like to put in some 2x4 blocking to give the subfloor better support but it's difficult due to numerous pipes below the joists and tight/awkward space from inside the bathroom.

Could I double up two pieces of 2x4 that are a 1/4 inch shorter than the width of the space between the joists, glue and screw them together while attaching them to the adjacent joists sort of like a slide rule?

Also, for blocking in general, is there a good method for measuring so that the block will fit snugly but not have to be hammered so much that it shakes the whole house?


----------



## nealtw (Oct 11, 2016)

Normal sub floor is tongue and grove so two adjacent sheets bend together when walked on. and that is all you need to replicate. so a shorter block with glue slipped half under the existing sheet and screwed down will work.
Usually we cut out the floor 1 1/2 " from the wall by just putting the circ saw against the wall and dropping it into the floor. if you have removed right to the wall then you have to get into the wall and screw thru the wall plate and sub to attach the block. And yes a good floor glue is important


----------



## vinny186 (Oct 11, 2016)

That's what I did, I used my circular saw and got a couple inches from the wall. That gives me some peace of mind knowing I don't have to squeeze in a 2x4 block in order to have a strong floor. Thanks!


----------

